# Tummy Troubles



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, all!

Quinn had to go to the vet last night because he's been pooping in his bed and not eating much of his food. I brought a sample of his feces and they were able to determine there were high levels of a bacteria in there that is good in low levels, but is very dangerous in high levels. I do not remember the name of the bacteria, but it sounds like colostrum, which I know has to do with breastfeeding, so that can't be right...

Anyway, the doctor gave him a b12 shot and a shot of antibiotics and sent us home with 10 days of antibiotics and 30 days of probiotics. Last night Quinn ate NINE kibble! So I feel like we're well on our way to getting better.

My question is - I woke my baby up to give him his antibiotic this morning and he was incredibly sweaty. He was wet to the touch but it did not smell like urine and his urine has a very distinct smell. We are not putting his heater on him (Its much hotter in TN that it has been in the past few weeks), but should I take his fleece away? I don't want him to get too overheated if he's running a fever! Any advice?

Also, if any of you know about this incredibly contagious bacteria (The vet said it was great that we only have him because other hedgies would catch it, too.) how can we avoid him getting it again? I feel like I did something wrong!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry Quinn doesn't feel good...Poor boy.  I have absolutely no experience with this, so I can't help much, but I'm sure Nancy and/or Kalandra will be by soon!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Quinn ate all his food last night and pooped normal poop on his wheel! He's still VERY clammy though. Any ideas on how to help out a super sweaty hedgehog? Does anyone have experience with Clavamox and side effects?


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

clostridium, my hedgehogs just got over it, its definitely not an easy bacteria to get rid of, took almost 3 months to get rid of it with my two girls. Humans and other animals can get it, but my vet said its from inhaling the poop particles or eating them. So basically make sure you wash your hands after handling your little guy and make sure he's clean, no poop on his feet or whatever. I kept the fleece but made sure to wash the liners and washed down their cages with a white vinegar water solution every day. Sometimes it takes a few different courses of antibiotics to get rid of the bacteria completely. I'm not too sure about the sweating I've never dealt with that part but maybe someone else will have ideas as to what to do....I hope the little guy gets better soon!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

In regards to the sweaty hedgie, where does he sleep? I know that Bosley likes to liner dive and there is some condensation around him when I get him out, from breath and likely the fact that coroplast isn't very absorbent. Maybe a side effect of the medicine as well? Option might be to use flannel over fleece, or if you only have fleece, put some paper towel under the fleece where he sleeps, and make sure he has lots of water available.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with clostridium and can you please provide us some sort of insight into what's going on with our baby?

He has had several doses of antibiotics and probiotics. He's eating well and hasn't once acted like he doesn't feel good. He still explores and sniffs and huffs and chirps. His eyes are bright. His feces is green, but I figured that's from all the medicine he's on upsetting his tummy. His poop is solid, but he is still pooping in his bedding which is what first alerted us to take him to the doctor.

Tonight, when I was dousing everything in white vinegar as I do every night, I noticed a pool of blood near where he had pooped. I, understandably, am very very freaked out by this. It was probably a teaspoon of blood. We checked his whole body and there is no blood anywhere on him, even around his anus, so we have no idea where it's come from. I can only assume its from his feces, but his poop is not bloody, just green. The blood was totally separate from the feces. We checked his penis and stomach so I don't believe he's peeing blood. I know bloody stool is a symptom of clostridium, but should it STILL be happening and should it be so much blood? I don't think our vet is open on Sundays and I'm so worried about my hog. I am never going to forgive myself if he dies from this. Help please?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, I can't help at all...I just wanted to give you a hug and hope that everything clears up soon with Quinn, and bump this up to see if someone else can help. *HUGS*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't help any as I don't have any experience with it and could only give second hand information. Hopefully someone who has dealt with it can help.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

I too can't help woth the illness, but the sweating could be a side effect from the antibiotic or from a fever from the infection. One of my boys had the same fever with that antibiotic, but I can't say for sure it was that and not the infection causing a fever. Either way after a few days on the antibiotic the fever and sweating went away. I'd definitely check back with the vet on the bloody poop.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

The sweating seems to be getting better.

With regards to the blood, could he have masturbated too hard and peed that blood? This morning on his wheel, his paper towel in his litter box was stained with a brownish colored liquid. It looked like it could have been a urine/blood mix. I definitely heard him having boy time last night, so could that be it? There is no blood on his tummy or penis, so I don't know...


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

I suppose its always possible, but I've never heard of a hedgie masterbating so hard he caused blood. Sounds like maybe he is urinating blood or could it be from feces he's walked through that was bloody? Either way you should definitely check back with the vet I think to find out if its typical with that kind of infection or possibly something else going on as well.


----------

